# Gonna be interesting...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

some back ground info...wife moved out before Thanksgiving...we have 3 children, a daughter who lives with mom now and is very good at manipulating her...2 boys who stayed with me and are firmly in my corner and want us back together...

anyways, wife just left for a 4 day stay in St. Louis with the boys...visiting her family...now my 2 boys (I say boys cause they will always be my boys, but they are 16 and 20) are fed up with their sister...she pretty much made each of them pay $40 for a Christmas present (concert tickets) for mom that they had no interest in being involved in much less $40 laying around to throw away on something they are froced to pay...they are tired of her bad mouthing me...

I never say an ill word about their mother (I don't have much bad to say about her anyways) or their sister...but I got hints from the boys that their mom is going to get multiple earfuls this weekend...

wish I was a fly on the wall...


----------

